# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Kỹ năng nói chuyện chuẩn tiếng Anh

## Trans24h

Nếu không biết cách phát âm tiếng Anh chuẩn, bạn sẽ gặp hàng trăm triệu khó khăn khi học tiếng Anh, đặc biệt là trong giao tiếp, phiên dịch tiếng Anh.

 Bởi vì cho dù bạn biết nhiều từ vựng thế nào, bạn giỏi ngữ pháp ra sao, đọc, viết thành thạo thế nào, dịch tiếng Anh tốt đến mức nào… người khác cũng sẽ khó mà hiểu bạn nói gì nếu bạn phát âm không đúng và bạn cũng sẽ khó mà nghe hiểu đúng những gì người khác nói.



 Để phát âm đúng và nói hay, nói chuẩn, bạn hãy cải thiện khả năng phát âm của mình theo những hướng dẫn và nguồn tài liệu trong bài viết này.

 Xem thêm: *Kỹ năng viết tiếng Anh*

 Kiên trì luyện tập đều đặn

 Đầu tiên, hãy chuẩn bị tinh thần là bạn sẽ phải luyên tập, luyện tập thật nhiều, nhiều hơn bạn tưởng tượng để có thể phát âm hay và chuẩn.
 Chúng ta đều muốn có kết quả nhanh. Nhưng đừng mơ mộng rằng khả năng phát âm tiếng Anh của bạn sẽ tiến bộ vượt bậc chỉ sau 2 – 3 lần luyện tập.

 Một số khóa huấn luyện hẹn hẹn rằng bạn có thể phát âm chuẩn chỉ sau vài buổi, thậm chí vài giờ. Thực tế, tích tắc như vậy chỉ đủ để chỉnh sửa, hướng dẫn bạn cách phát âm tiếng Anh chuẩn hơn, hay hơn. Còn để đạt được khả năng phát âm đúng và tự nhiên, bạn phải tiếp tục rèn luyện sau đó. Nếu không, đâu sẽ hoàn đấy.

 Nếu bạn có giọng địa phương, hoặc bạn hay bị cứng miệng khi nói tiếng Anh, bạn càng cần phải luyện tập nhiều. Nhiều bạn thường tâm sự với tôi rằng Tôi rất buồn. Vì tôi nói giọng địa phương nên khi phát âm tiếng Anh rất khó. Đúng là giọng địa phương sẽ khiến bạn gặp nhiều khó khăn khi luyện phát âm. mà lý bởi chính là vì bạn chưa luyện tập đủ nhiều để có thể phát âm đúng.

 Vậy luyện tập như thế nào? Hãy đọc tiếp bên dưới!

 Học cách đọc và phát âm đúng phiên âm thế giới

 Bảng phiên âm thế giới là hệ thống các ký hiệu phiên âm được các nhà ngôn ngữ học tạo ra và sử dụng nhằm thể hiện các âm tiết trong mọi ngôn ngữ của nhân loại một cách chuẩn xác và riêng biệt. Nó được phát triển bởi Hội Ngữ âm thế giới với mục đích trở chuyển sang tiêu chuẩn phiên âm cho mọi thứ tiếng trên thế giới.

 Bạn cần biết cách đọc các ký tự phiên âm nước ngoài, nguyên âm (vowels) là gì, phụ âm (consonants) là gì.
 Khi bạn đọc đúng các âm, bạn có khả năng nhìn vào phiên âm trong từ điền và đọc đúng bất kỳ từ vựng nào.

 Hãy tập thói quen đọc đúng từ vựng mới ngay từ đầu
 Bạn đã biết cách làm được điều đó ở phần trên: nhờ vào việc đọc đúng các phiên âm quốc tế.

 Khi bạn đọc sai một từ nhiều lần, bạn sẽ quen miệng và rất khó sửa. Hãy thử nghĩ xem, điều gì sẽ xảy ra khi bạn có thói quen đọc sai 100, 1.000… thậm chí 5.000 từ? Dĩ nhiên bạn vẫn có thể khắc phục. mà bạn sẽ  mất hàng trăm triệu thời gian và cảm thấy nặng nề. bởi thế, tốt nhất, bạn hãy đọc đúng ngay từ đầu.

 Đừng sợ xấu!

 Đúng vậy! Tôi gặp tương đối nhiều trường hợp phát âm tiếng Anh sai vì… sợ xấu. Họ thà phát âm sai, chứ không chịu chu mỏ ra một chút, mở miệng to ra một chút… để phát âm đúng.

 Khi luyện phát âm, rất ít bạn mở khẩu hình miệng như được hướng dẫn.  Thay vào đó, họ cho rằng như vậy là Mắc cười quá!, Xấu quá!, Kì quá,…thậm chí là Vớ vẩn quá!.

 Nếu bạn muốn phát âm đúng, hãy thả lỏng môi, lưỡi và mở khẩu hình miệng thật thoải mái. Mục tiêu của bạn là Phát âm đúng, không phải Thi hoa hậu. Bạn muốn người khác ngưỡng mộ bạn khi bạn cất giọng nói tiếng Anh thật chuẩn, thật hay, chứ không phải vì bạn đẹp.

 có khả năng bạn sẽ thấy hơi mất tự nhiên và… ngộ ngộ lúc ban đầu, Nhưng điều này mang đến sự khác biệt rất lớn khi bạn phát âm.

 Hãy giữ vững lập trường

 Số đông không phải lúc nào cũng đúng. Trong nhiều trường hợp, bạn sẽ là số ít cá nhân phát âm chuẩn xung quanh tập thể những người phát âm sai. Do vậy, khi bạn phát âm đúng, bạn phải tin vào bản thân. Và bạn sẽ hướng dẫn, chia sẻ để người khác cũng phát âm chuẩn như bạn.

 Nếu bạn không hiểu rõ điều mình đang làm, bạn sẽ dễ dàng rơi vào cái bẫy bởi chính mình đặt ra: Mọi người quanh đây đều phát âm như vậy cả, nên tôi không muốn khác người, tôi sẽ phát âm SAI giống họ.

 Ghi âm lại giọng nói của bạn

 Cách tốt nhất để tự đánh giá và điều chỉnh cách phát âm của mình là ghi âm lại giọng của bạn. do khi bạn nói, âm thanh bạn nghe thấy và âm thanh người khác thực sự nghe thấy là không giống nhau.

 Hãy thử 1 lần, bạn sẽ nhận ra rất nhiều điều thú vị khi nghe mình nói tiếng Anh. Có những từ bạn tưởng như mình phát âm cực chuẩn rồi, Nhưng khi ghi âm và nghe lại, bạn sẽ phát hiện ra còn nhiều điều cần cải thiện.

 Tìm người giúp sức hướng dẫn

 Nếu bạn có điều kiện, hãy tìm một người có chuyên môn để hướng dẫn bạn. điều đó sẽ đem đến cho bạn nhiều thuận lợi và tiết kiệm thời gian. Một giảng viên giỏi phát âm có thể đánh giá xem bạn phát âm đúng hay chưa, sai chỗ nào, cần làm gì để cải thiện thêm khả năng tiếng Anh của bạn.

 Bên trên là những hướng dẫn chủ chốt và nguồn tài nguyên để bạn có thể cải thiện khả năng phát âm tiếng Anh. Còn bạn, bạn có muốn chia sẻ thêm những kinh nghiệm, phương pháp hay tài liệu nào khác không? Hãy để lại bình luận bên dưới nhé!

 Xem thêm tại đây: *[replacer_a]*

----------

